

Geddy - A modular web framework for node.js - i386
http://geddyjs.org/

======
nexneo
Perfect. Just what node.js need now, another web framework. I just can't
decide which one to use.

~~~
iamwil
I tried a couple of them recently. From (fab), to josi, to express.

And while (fab) is interesting conceptually, its syntax doesn't lend itself to
easy understanding of which parts have a single, double, or ternary arity.
Since it's basically chaining functions, the syntax highlighter can't tell the
difference between the different parts w/ different arities.

Josi works pretty much as expected, especially if you're familiar with
Sinatra. However, what doesn't make sense about it at all is that the http
response is expected as a return from the controller methods. That doesn't
make sense at all, since in order to take advantage of node's asynchronous
nature, your database calls also need to be asynchronous--and this is usually
done through anonymous function callbacks. I think this is the most important
aspect to watch out for in the node.js frameworks.

Express doesn't suffer from this problem, and it also uses the Connect
middleware. So far so good, and it's small enough that it's understandable.

I haven't checked whether any of these frameworks pollute the global
namespace, but it doesn't seem like a problem yet.

~~~
tobyhede
I recently evaluated the state of the art in node.js frameworks for a project
and came to some similar conclusions.

(fab) is incredibly cool, but lacks some maturity and the code is very dense
and hard to reverse engineer.

geddy looks like a very solid framework, but I prefer having something a
little more configurable and pluggable ... these types of things are coming,
but geddy is a little too opinionated for my taste.

connect and express are what I am going with - in terms of heritage these are
much more akin to sinatr/padrino, where geddy is a bit more railish.
express/connect has a solid development team, burgeoning communitt and an
agile and flexible underlying philosophy.

In a world where the dust is yet to settle on a default stack, I think having
fewer opinions is actually a win ... as time progresses and there is a clear
choice in node-land this will be less of an issue. but for now, loose coupling
and high cohesion are the order of the day.

------
washingtondc
Thanks for the Rush reference in the example (I'm not talking about the name
of the framework either).

------
gorm
It's great to have such a rush from different developers. A "winner" will
sooner or later emerge but the quantity of frameworks just show how many
clever people are flocking around node.js.

------
jpcx01
Looks cool. I concur with everyone else... how do we decide which web
framework to rally behind a build a strong community?

~~~
jamesbritt
You don't.

You should find the one the best suits what you want to do, but also encourage
others so as to avoid a monoculture.

Having multiple communities exploring different ideas is a Good Thing.

~~~
jpcx01
Who says I want monoculture. However when one framework breaks out and gets
traction, then you get a lot of things as an end user. Documentation,
stability, plethora of open source plugins. Are these things so terrible?

------
ssutch
"Which?" Really? Just start a project and decide that way you pansies.

